# Artesanas exportan a EE.UU. mil sombreros de chalán



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

El primer pedido representó una ganancia de unos 18 mil soles. Cada sombrero cuesta entre 25 y 30 soles y se elabora de paja toquilla

Todo empezó semanas antes de la Copa América del año pasado. La inquieta presidenta de la Asociación de Tejedoras de Pedregal Grande, María Sosa Villegas, escuchó que vendrían miles de turistas a Piura y convenció a sus asociadas de elaborar dos mil sombreros de paja toquilla. Los productos típicos piuranos fueron ofrecidos y vendidos en la oficina de turismo de Piura, en plazas y parques. Fue allí donde un empresario limeño dedicado a la exportación los vio y contactó a sus confeccionistas. 

El resultado fue la más grande exportación de sombreros piuranos tipo chalán que se haya realizado en Piura y que se concretó hace unos días con la venta de mil unidades. Pero hay la perspectiva de que nuevos pedidos se reciban en los próximos meses. Los primeros 500 ya fueron entregados al empresario exportador (la señora Sosa no reveló su nombre por acuerdo con la empresa compradora) y deben estar camino a Estados Unidos. 

"El pedido nos cae como una bendición de Dios a las madres tejedoras de Pedregal (caserío de Catacaos), que desde hace algunos años vimos disminuir nuestras ventas de los productos que elaboramos con paja toquilla. Hemos trabajado duro y a ritmo acelerado para cumplir el primer pedido, y en estos momentos ya estamos confeccionando el otro medio millar que debe ser recogido en dos semanas", manifestó la dirigente. Cada sombrero se vendió en unos 28 soles y la ganancia está estimada en unos 18 mil soles. La diferencia fue para recuperar la inversión. 

*SACAN LA VUELTA A POBREZA*

Basta ingresar a este caserío de Catacaos, a 20 minutos en auto desde Piura, para respirar pobreza y desolación. La mayoría de los hombres se dedica a la actividad agrícola, a pesar de que está prácticamente abandonada en esta zona. Por eso, el apoyo que ahora pueden brindar las madres tejedoras es vital para el sustento de sus respectivas familias. 

Una barrera para ellas fue que la costumbre del antiguo poblador piurano de andar con su típico sombrero (al estilo del congresista Humberto 'Charro' Requena) fue quedando de lado. Las ventas disminuyeron aceleradamente en los últimos años. "Hace ocho, años cuando nos formalizamos, la asociación recibía un pedido de cien sombreros al mes, pero en los dos últimos años las ventas bajaron tanto que no llegamos a vender ni una docena mensualmente, lo que produjo una crisis en nuestro caserío", explica Sosa Villegas. 

La señora Domitila Vílchez es una de las más antiguas del grupo de tejedoras. Tiene cuatro décadas en esta labor y reafirma que este pedido les permitirá aliviar su alicaída economía. 

"Somos más de 100 mujeres las que seremos favorecidas con este pedido. En mi caso la venta de sombreros me ayudará para comprarle algo a mis nietos", dijo. 

Con nuestra presencia la habitual facilidad con la que entrelazan sus dedos en la paja toquilla no fue la misma. Confesaron que era la primera vez que tenían una sesión de fotos y las miradas curiosas de los vecinos justificaban su rigidez. La indicación de "listo" del reportero gráfico las alivió en algo y fue el inicio también del retorno a Piura. Atrás dejamos Pedregal Grandey a sus grandes tejedoras.


----------

